# Cost of living/salary requirements in Yorkshire



## bradb (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi,

Any advice would be appreciated. I am being offered a position in Yorkshire (Doncaster/Sheffield area) and needed some input on if a family of 3 would be able to live comfortably on a salary between 60,000 and 70,000 GBP. There are other benefits being offered including 15,000 GBP in moving expenses. We are currently living in the US.
Thanks.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You could live like a king on that!! Yorkshire is one of the cheaper areas of the UK (certainly for housing) and you would be on at least twice the average income for that area I am sure.

I am from Yourkshire so I am biased but it's got stunning countryside, magnificent beer, the best people in the world, top rugby league (sadly poor soccer!) 

Enjoy!


----------



## Netty201 (Oct 4, 2008)

bradb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated. I am being offered a position in Yorkshire (Doncaster/Sheffield area) and needed some input on if a family of 3 would be able to live comfortably on a salary between 60,000 and 70,000 GBP. There are other benefits being offered including 15,000 GBP in moving expenses. We are currently living in the US.
> Thanks.


Hi 

Would it only be yourself working. I am british and both my husband and I earn c. 50 k plus 20k bonus each. We have two kids in state schooling and have a 3 bed bungalow in a nice sub which cost £280k to purchase and £900 to rent. We have two nice cars (audi & bmw) and can afford to socialise well. I hope this gives an idea of the type of lifestyle you can afford. I would say you can live comfortably but I understand the houses will be significantly smaller than you may be used to in the US.


----------



## bradb (Oct 17, 2008)

thisisspain said:


> You could live like a king on that!! Yorkshire is one of the cheaper areas of the UK (certainly for housing) and you would be on at least twice the average income for that area I am sure.
> 
> I am from Yourkshire so I am biased but it's got stunning countryside, magnificent beer, the best people in the world, top rugby league (sadly poor soccer!)
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks for the feedback. We absolutely agree the countryside is beautiful and the people were very nice. 

thanks again!


----------



## bradb (Oct 17, 2008)

Netty201 said:


> Hi
> 
> Would it only be yourself working. I am british and both my husband and I earn c. 50 k plus 20k bonus each. We have two kids in state schooling and have a 3 bed bungalow in a nice sub which cost £280k to purchase and £900 to rent. We have two nice cars (audi & bmw) and can afford to socialise well. I hope this gives an idea of the type of lifestyle you can afford. I would say you can live comfortably but I understand the houses will be significantly smaller than you may be used to in the US.




Hi, 

Initially, I would be the only one working. We have a 4 yr old daughter and we want to make sure she is settled before my wife returns to work. 

In term of schooling, we were told to look for homes in areas with good secondary schools. Would you be able to recommend any areas?

thanks so much for the feedback.

Thank you for the feedback.

thanks again.


----------



## DAMO666 (Oct 19, 2008)

*yes*



bradb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated. I am being offered a position in Yorkshire (Doncaster/Sheffield area) and needed some input on if a family of 3 would be able to live comfortably on a salary between 60,000 and 70,000 GBP. There are other benefits being offered including 15,000 GBP in moving expenses. We are currently living in the US.
> Thanks.


yes very easily you would have a very good lifestyle I live in Hull about 25 miles away.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

DAMO666 said:


> yes very easily you would have a very good lifestyle I live in Hull about 25 miles away.


You could BUY Hull for that!! I still remember outside toilets when I was a student in Hull in the 1970s - just behind Bev. Road baths. Students get free baths in HUGE bathtubs. Happy Days! Are they still there?


----------



## DAMO666 (Oct 19, 2008)

thisisspain said:


> You could BUY Hull for that!! I still remember outside toilets when I was a student in Hull in the 1970s - just behind Bev. Road baths. Students get free baths in HUGE bathtubs. Happy Days! Are they still there?


no, Hull has changed . A lot money has been spent new train/ bus staton large shopping centers etc. A Decent house nice area about £225,000


----------



## DAMO666 (Oct 19, 2008)

bradb said:


> Thanks for the feedback. We absolutely agree the countryside is beautiful and the people were very nice.
> 
> thanks again!


Hull city 3rd in premership


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, great results so far - I was born in Hull and it's so strange to see them at the top - only been back once in 20 years I think but still watch out for their results. It used to be "in" to be a Hull FC or Rovers fan, I am sure that the soccer scarves are now out!


----------



## DAMO666 (Oct 19, 2008)

bradb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Initially, I would be the only one working. We have a 4 yr old daughter and we want to make sure she is settled before my wife returns to work.
> 
> ...


yes kirkella is the best place in eastyorkshire


----------



## Loren (Oct 14, 2008)

Although Hull City are doing well, I absolutley hate Hull. It is so boring with nothing to do, but I guess its the same anywhere. I cannot wait until I can leave here!!!


----------



## DAMO666 (Oct 19, 2008)

Loren said:


> Although Hull City are doing well, I absolutley hate Hull. It is so boring with nothing to do, but I guess its the same anywhere. I cannot wait until I can leave here!!!


lots of places are like that if you have been there a long time, it's what you do there that counts. I have lived here for 11 years but mainly from london


----------



## Loren (Oct 14, 2008)

I suppose, I just hate most things in Hull compared to other places I have been, and some people are just so rude, but then again you get it anywhere and I suppose I have lived here all my life, point taken. I still can't wait to get out of here though .


----------



## DAMO666 (Oct 19, 2008)

Loren said:


> I suppose, I just hate most things in Hull compared to other places I have been, and some people are just so rude, but then again you get it anywhere and I suppose I have lived here all my life, point taken. I still can't wait to get out of here though .


yes know what you mean still trying to get a firm job offer as my firm has just gone pop


----------



## Eliska (Oct 14, 2008)

bradb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Initially, I would be the only one working. We have a 4 yr old daughter and we want to make sure she is settled before my wife returns to work.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I can assure you that your family can live on this salary with no problems. The average UK salary is somewhere around £25,000. Shocking but true 

And as mentioned earlier in the thread, North is one of the cheapest part of Uk to live in. And the lovely country side!!!! I am actually thinking myself of moving to Leeds area.

If you have any more questions let me know!!!!


----------



## sikofbrit (Jul 10, 2008)

bradb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated. I am being offered a position in Yorkshire (Doncaster/Sheffield area) and needed some input on if a family of 3 would be able to live comfortably on a salary between 60,000 and 70,000 GBP. There are other benefits being offered including 15,000 GBP in moving expenses. We are currently living in the US.
> Thanks.


hi 

i live in doncaster and take it from me that amount of money would be well enough to live on!

the housing market in the area has dropped substancialy so you would pick up a bargain property to..

sheffield is roughly about 30 mins drive from me 

what field are you in?


----------



## mum of three (Sep 29, 2008)

bradb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated. I am being offered a position in Yorkshire (Doncaster/Sheffield area) and needed some input on if a family of 3 would be able to live comfortably on a salary between 60,000 and 70,000 GBP. There are other benefits being offered including 15,000 GBP in moving expenses. We are currently living in the US.
> Thanks.


hi i live in sheffield we are a family of five my husband earns around 35k we own our own house, and run two cars and live quite comfortably. do you mind me asking what job you will be doing as that is a very good wage and can you get me a job there lisa


----------



## Eliska (Oct 14, 2008)

bradb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated. I am being offered a position in Yorkshire (Doncaster/Sheffield area) and needed some input on if a family of 3 would be able to live comfortably on a salary between 60,000 and 70,000 GBP. There are other benefits being offered including 15,000 GBP in moving expenses. We are currently living in the US.
> Thanks.


Are there any other benefits in your pay package? Like car, laptop, healthcare, pension etc?

"Do the hard jobs in Marketing first, and the Marketing jobs will take care of themselves." - Careers-Careers-Jobs


----------



## bradb (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for everyone responding to our question. It has been very helpful in making a decision. As for a response to some of the questions:

I am in the education/psychology field. Primarily consulting and working with individuals with special needs. In the US, I travel around working with school districts and government agencies. 

Benefits will include such things as private health insurance, pension, moving expenses, conference attendance, etc..

We were in the area for a week a few months ago and absolutely loved it. Everyone was very friendly and helpful. We are looking at the triangle area between Sheffield, Leeds, and Doncaster. Travel distance won't be a problem as I now spend about 45 to 50 minutes a day in the car for a commute of only 16 miles. 

Thanks again for the information.


----------



## mum of three (Sep 29, 2008)

hi
I live in loxley near hillsborough , sheffield and bradfield school is very good my three will being there lisa


----------



## Eliska (Oct 14, 2008)

Well, it sounds really good and I think you will love it there. I hope everything goes well for you


----------

